# Milan: Castillejo può partire - non è incedibile



## Tifo'o (25 Dicembre 2020)

Secondo quanto riportato da Calciomercato.com, tra i giocatori offensivi quello è considerato meno incedibili di tutti è Samu Castillejo. In caso di arrivo di proposte, il Milan prenderà in considerazione di lasciar partire lo spagnolo a Gennaio.


----------



## Igor91 (25 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Calciomercato.com, tra i giocatori offensivi quello è considerato meno incedibili di tutti è Samu Castillejo. In caso di arrivo di proposte, il Milan prenderà in considerazione di lasciar partire lo spagnolo a Gennaio.



Io penso che a parte Gigio, Theo, Benna e il Presidente (oltre il Goat) , sono tutti cedibili con una buona offerta.

Casti, ad esempio, a 12 M è da impacchettare.


----------



## Kaw (25 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Calciomercato.com, tra i giocatori offensivi quello è considerato meno incedibili di tutti è Samu Castillejo. In caso di arrivo di proposte, il Milan prenderà in considerazione di lasciar partire lo spagnolo a Gennaio.


Sarà, ma io a gennaio non cederei nessuno


----------



## mil77 (25 Dicembre 2020)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Io penso che a parte Gigio, Theo, Benna e il Presidente (oltre il Goat) , sono tutti cedibili con una buona offerta.
> 
> Casti, ad esempio, a 12 M è da impacchettare.



Io invece penso che a giugno andrà via un big e sarà bennacer


----------



## Zosimo2410 (25 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Calciomercato.com, tra i giocatori offensivi quello è considerato meno incedibili di tutti è Samu Castillejo. In caso di arrivo di proposte, il Milan prenderà in considerazione di lasciar partire lo spagnolo a Gennaio.



Ma figuriamoci se Castillejo va a cercare a Gennaio un trasferimento Villareal di turno.

Visto che non arriverá nessuna chiamata da Real Madrid, Castillejo vorrá restare dove sta, almeno fino a giugno.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Dicembre 2020)

cederlo anche a poco e sostituirlo degnamente sarebbe una bella mossa.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Calciomercato.com, tra i giocatori offensivi quello è considerato meno incedibili di tutti è Samu Castillejo. In caso di arrivo di proposte, il Milan prenderà in considerazione di lasciar partire lo spagnolo a Gennaio.



Secondo me in questo momento nessun giocatore lascia il Milan nemmeno sotto tortura.

Al limite qualcuno di quelli che non giocano proprio mai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io invece penso che a giugno andrà via un big e sarà bennacer



Invece stanno lavorando al possibile rinnovo.


----------



## Albijol (25 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Calciomercato.com, tra i giocatori offensivi quello è considerato meno incedibili di tutti è Samu Castillejo. In caso di arrivo di proposte, il Milan prenderà in considerazione di lasciar partire lo spagnolo a Gennaio.



Quando gli scade il contratto?


----------



## Jino (25 Dicembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Calciomercato.com, tra i giocatori offensivi quello è considerato meno incedibili di tutti è Samu Castillejo. In caso di arrivo di proposte, il Milan prenderà in considerazione di lasciar partire lo spagnolo a Gennaio.



La cessione di Samu, per un esterno destro serio, dev'essere il nostro regalo per la champions.


----------



## Igor91 (25 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io invece penso che a giugno andrà via un big e sarà bennacer



Ci pottebbe stare.... Abbiamo un rosso spaventoso. L'importante è che arrivino sempre ragazzi con un talento superiore.

Comunque potrebbero cedere pure Romagnoli eh, a 35 / 40..


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Dicembre 2020)

Non vedo motivo di cederlo a gennaio. Quando entra il suo lo fa


----------



## sampapot (26 Dicembre 2020)

io lo cederei solo se dovesse arrivare Thauvin...non lo considero un affare prioritario, ma la ciliegina sulla torta se si concretizzassero altri 3 acquisti


----------



## Zenos (26 Dicembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Io invece penso che a giugno andrà via un big e sarà bennacer



Io ho invece il terrore che arriva una big con 80 milioni per Theo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Dicembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Invece stanno lavorando al possibile rinnovo.



Anche perché indebolire la squadra al ritorno in Champions (invece di rinforzarla) sarebbe da sabotatori.



Igor91 ha scritto:


> Ci pottebbe stare.... Abbiamo un rosso spaventoso. L'importante è che arrivino sempre ragazzi con un talento superiore.
> 
> Comunque potrebbero cedere pure Romagnoli eh, a 35 / 40..



Romagnoli infatti va ceduto, altro che Benna. Per quanto riguarda il rosso, ripeto ancora una volta che è stato così spaventoso per via del Covid. Anche l’Inda ha fatto quasi 150 milioni di rosso, eh.

Il club aveva rilasciato una dichiarazione ufficiale nella quale comunicava che, al netto del Covid (che è una situazione eccezionale), la condizione finanziaria del Milan era molto migliorata.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Dicembre 2020)

Gira da giorni questa voce su samu che pare voglia andar via per giocare di più.
Non so quanto possa esser vera.


----------

